# Christmas Presents



## Saudade (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, with christmas fast approaching, just three more days until that exciting morning for me, and just a little less for the rest of you.

So I know all of you avid present-shakers and corner-shredders out there have already worked out what you're getting, so let's hear it!


I'll start off with what I know I'm getting and you guys can follow!

What I know I'm Getting:
Nintendo Wii
Extra Controller
Extra Nunchuk
Classic Controller
New Super Mario Bros Wii
No More Heroes
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Pikmin
Pikmin 2
Castlevania Judgment
Graphics Tablet

Mum bought Lucy a candle for christmas, it's in the shape of a bunny.

Pretty sure there's some other stuff there... Don't know what it is yet though.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm like a little child, I still get super excited for Christmas and usually can't sleep on Christmas Eve 

What I'm definitely getting:
Pieces Runners (got them already)
Rabbit Cage
Sony Ericsson W395
Short Leather Jacket
Leg Warmers
Jeggings
Top

Don't know what I'm getting off my aunts and uncles and stuff yet


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 22, 2009)

I haven't actually got a clue what Steve's getting me- he's being very secretive about it this year and I don't even know where the presents are being stored- although I think his friend is storing them for him. I did ask for some decent headphones but no idea if he got them or not.

I am pretty sure my mum and dad have got us a Magimix food processor- because I asked for one, but you never know with them lol...

Steve's mum has bought us tickets to see Editors in April (YAY!) and possibly something else that we don't know about.

Steve's dad gave us money each which I have used mine already to buy a new winter coat at the weekend, and just in time too because it's been cooooold and my old coat would have meant that I froze!

That's about it I think! Oh and me and my friends do a big group secret santa that we exchange on Christmas Eve and I have no idea who has me so I can't imagine what I'll get.

I'm looking forward to genuine surprises when I open my gifts on Christmas morning!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

...hmm...already got
-20$ from grandparents
-20$ gift card to walmart from aunt
-500$ from my brother-which went to my parents for bills cept 150$ i held back for bunny stuff

-mom and dad are getting me a mp3 player and cord so i can play mp3s in the car cause they wont lemme get an mp3 player
-gift card from other rents


Hoping for:
ANOTHER BLANKET!!! (got 3 last year. I love blankets and pillow!!)


My daughter has got:
-a tri-cycle
-a fonix game
-a letters fonix game
-a stacky star thing
-a horse on a stick
-a gifraffe toy
-new blocks
-clothes-5 or so outfits
-im getting her shoes and 3 summer outfits
-a lot more toys-hasnt opened 5 gifts yet from other grandparents nor ours
BABIES GET SO SpoiLED!!!


----------



## BethM (Dec 22, 2009)

I hope to get nothing this year. I hate Christmas shopping, and refused to do it this year. I hope no one gives me a thing, as I have not got anyhing for anyone else.

(Actually, my best friend sent me a lovely tin of tea, and I got her a necklace from my work, though I haven't sent it yet. I refuse to go to the post office until it's less busy.)

Humbug!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> I hope to get nothing this year. I hate Christmas shopping, and refused to do it this year. I hope no one gives me a thing, as I have not got anyhing for anyone else.
> 
> (Actually, my best friend sent me a lovely tin of tea, and I got her a necklace from my work, though I haven't sent it yet. I refuse to go to the post office until it's less busy.)
> 
> Humbug!


I DIDNT GET ANYONE ANYTHING EITHER!!!! i feel horrible -.-


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

Um I'm getting!

Phone!
3 dvds!
2 ds games!
1 Wii game!

OH and clothes shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Saudade (Dec 22, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> I hope to get nothing this year. I hate Christmas shopping, and refused to do it this year. I hope no one gives me a thing, as I have not got anyhing for anyone else.
> 
> (Actually, my best friend sent me a lovely tin of tea, and I got her a necklace from my work, though I haven't sent it yet. I refuse to go to the post office until it's less busy.)
> 
> Humbug!



Careful dear, your scrooge is showing


----------



## BethM (Dec 22, 2009)

Saudade wrote:


> Careful dear, your scrooge is showing



I wear my Scrooge proudly!


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 22, 2009)

I know all of what I am getting except from my wife (although I know a few things... I DO get the credit card bill!! LMAO) and whoever is my SS that we're doing at my grandma's house. But all the stuff from my dad and sisters I know, haha... 

I know I'm getting the big thing I asked for, which is a Canon speedlight for my camera. My dad got me a LOT of camera stuff, diffuser, wireless remote, carrying back pack, wide angle lens, cleaning kit... More things I can't even remember right now.

16gb iPod nano
This laptop I'm on now we can consider Christas, although I got it early on in the month
A few t-shirts
Perfume I wanted
Grey's Anatomy Calander

I just had a huge brain fart LMAO And can't remember much else!! We've gotten to open a few presents, one of which is a really pretty locket from my dad. I haven't had a locket in forever.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

Nothing for me, money is tight.....I want all the money spent on my 4 kids. My mom might have got me a couple things. 

I will be happy if my kids have a good Christmas and I know they will 

** My good friend did send me and my family presents. It was really nice of her. :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Our Christmas is sorta "strange" this year. Art got his present in November when he got a laptop since he was going out of town for two weeks and I knew he'd like access to his games.

Eric got $400 towards his Jenny Craig food for this month (it will arrive tomorrow). I also sent him a stocking with some office supply products, Old Spice stuff, etc. I'm also preordering him a game the first week in January - I forget the name of it.

Robin is getting a game in Jan/February when it comes out (BioShock 2), some books she has no idea I have, and I'm going to put together a stocking for her. She's not getting nearly as much as Eric - BUT - she understands that and her "Fun" stuff is going to be worth about the same as his.

And I'm getting....what I got tonight (I saved my money for it and was going to do something else at the last minute but found out it wasn't needed for that...so...).

I bought myself an EXERCISE bike from Walmart. 

Here is the link to it...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...00000003260410&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=7789782

I kept going back and forth on getting it - but when I went to look at it tonight and thought they were all gone - I almost cried. So I broke down and bought it...

Now to create a space for it so it can be put together for Christmas!


----------



## Nela (Dec 23, 2009)

My Christmas present was my boyfriend taking me back with him to Holland. Lol. That's a mega present My mom gave me the traditional pjs (i love anything sleep-related lol) beforeI left saying that it's not because I'll be an ocean away thatI can't have comfie jammies. Not sure what else I'll be getting but i hope it won't be much, I feel rather spoiled already!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 23, 2009)

well what I know i'm getting is:
Â£40 off aunts and uncles
Â£50 and disney and universal passes off parents (we're off to Florida in Jan)
A cute animatronic tiger cub off the fiancee's parents
A Sweep puppet and a Butler and Wilson panda necklace off my fiancee
A aromatherepy set off fiancees nan and Â£60 to spend between us.

What my fiancee's got:
A carling gift set from his nan
A guitar tuner from his parents
A seymour duncan pickup for his guitar from me

What the cats got:
A bed thing that hangs over the radiator that so far they have only used once lol! 
Treats for xmas day


What the bunnies got:
A new hutch for eclipse
Treats for xmas day

Think thats it for now.


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 23, 2009)

Ohh... bought myself a rabbit neuter today!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, the only family we bought presents this year for were our moms. My bunny friends actually fared better than family.

My mom had a piece of jewely in mind, so I sent her $100. Pat's mom got a gift card for a massage and a manicure.

We got each other a 50" plasma TV.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 23, 2009)

I dislike christmas. All I got was seasons 2 and 3 of HOUSE M.D. Thats it.


----------



## BethM (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, we did just get a new refrigerator, so I guess that counts as Christmas.


----------



## myLoki (Dec 23, 2009)

First of all, I LOVE CHRISTMAS! 

Secondly, I have no idea what I'm getting and I like it that way. 


t.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 23, 2009)

It's officialy christmas now it's after 12, woop!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 23, 2009)

I got Nancy a 2010 Camaro SSR2.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 23, 2009)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> I got Nancy a 2010 Camaro SSR2.



Wow...awesome present!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 24, 2009)

I got a gift card to Michael's from my Sneaky Snowflake at school and one from my best friend, so I used them and bought my own presents which are now wrapped 

I bought myself:

more black acrylic paint (gee...wonder how I used all of mine up...hehe)
some red acrylic paint (anticipating valentine cards)
a new palette (mine broke) 
a canvas for a piece I'm doing for my niece (she's going to pay me back for the canvas)
new vine charcoal in soft, medium and hard
a brush holder

I'm so excited to open them up, even if I already know what they are


----------



## Luluznewz (Dec 24, 2009)

I dont normally put to much emphisis on getting new stuff, but I'm actually really excited about this year. My dad got a ton of new busniess so my parents are being super generous. 

Iphone from my parents
I think my sister got me Ugg boots!
And my grandma contributed to my emergency bunny fund. I really appreciate that being a poor college student.

But the best gift I could get is my rabbit and tortoise staying healthy. My human family and friends too of course!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 24, 2009)

Im getting..

Laptop
iPod USB (George our bun [RIP] nibbled at my last one  )

That's what I asked for but in my cute (picture of pups on it!) Christmas bag there's..

2 suprises (Sweets and jellies my fav - I was allowed open them)

Today my mam/dad put in another suprise. It's definitely some sort of clothing, maybe > top ?

Off others I gotÂ·Â·Â· 

â¬70
Necklace
Bath set
Slippers
Cute teddy candles
Nail Varnish/Lipgloss set
Westlife CD
Chocolate santy

Em, > have to get something off my godmother and maybe my nanny!

Yeah, so...

Merry Christmas 

P.S My cousin bought our pup a lil thing, but Tyson isnt aloud it until tomorrow - he can open things himself


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 24, 2009)

My brother is horrible at lieing to me. Yes, I intimidate my older (by 14 years) 250lbs/13 tattoo brother. 
So he and my mom were teasing me on what it was, and they said it was something i'd been asking for, for a long time.. but it wasn't something material.
At that moment my head itched, and I realized.. I WANTED A HAIRCUT.
So I kept asking him things and he said no, but when I got to that, he broke down laughing..

My mom, i have no clue what i'm getting
Theres a lot though, I peeked.. just.. when you peek at a far off distance, and you can't see far... put some darn glasses on first.


My best friend got me chocolates, but we ate them.. they were good.. XD


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm just coming on for two seconds while I register my new phone online! inkbouce:

I got the best surprises from ''Santa'' ever!

Curious perfume by Britney Spears
Leather Jacket (don't know if I like it though)

and..................... TICKETS TO SEE PINK!!! inkbouce:inkelepht::bunnydance:


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone! Typing from my new laptop  Got up an hour ago I was so excited. I got 70 more euro to add to my list ^  and that 'top' was " I


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh ya i forgot to add i got 50 euro off my parents too, got more then i thought i would. Im debating whether or not to spend it on a neuter for thumper. I'm writing this off my new phone


----------



## irishlops (Dec 25, 2009)

I got 5 tee shirts, 3 hoddies, art pencils, and choccolate buttons.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 25, 2009)

i got: 
a ring from my mom
a necklace from my gma
an mp3 player

charlee got:
an outfit 
her first beanie baby
different sports balls
3 toys


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 25, 2009)

Sparky and Scooter got me a Garmin Nuvi 765t. It's really cool. It is even Bluetooth capable. I canuse it to talk hands-free on my phone.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 25, 2009)

slavetoabunny* wrote: *


> Sparky and Scooter got me a Garmn Nuvi 765t. It's really cool. It is even Bluetooth capable. I can you it to talk hands-free on my phone.


Call me. :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 25, 2009)

My Christmas present is getting a day off work. 

I am heading out now to the Shelter to spend time with the rabbits. No time to openthe presents I got. :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 25, 2009)

In addition to the things I picked up for myself (forgot to mention my little zen garden, two mini sketch books and a notepad...oh and ghirardelli caramel filled chocolates)...

My son got me soft slippers for under my desk where it's cold

My daughter got me a pair of silver seastar earrings (the third grade mascot...wish I could stay in third grade)

My husband got me another Michael's $25 gift card


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 25, 2009)

I think Athena gave me one of the very best presents possible - ELEVEN healthy flemish giant babies (and a healthy mama) - PLUS - she fed all eleven overnight too.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 25, 2009)

HOLY MACKEREL!!!!

What a gift that is!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 25, 2009)

My very best Christmas gift was the wonderful furever homes that my fosters received. Marcia went home last night and Snowball will go home sometime next week. I'm so happy to be able to keep Snowball over Christmas.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 26, 2009)

We had a great Christmas, spent time with family ate to much and swam to much and got a wee bit sunburnt  I got some good presents too  I ended up getting a iPod alarm clock thing, some fudge, some graphic art felts, a knecklace some money for my car and the dreaded chocolate scrabble hahaha - I gave the game to my dad a couple of years back and then each year it gets re-gifted to someone this time it was me now I get to choose who to dump it on next year muahaha.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 26, 2009)

How wasyour Christmas?

My Christmas day was fabulous. The morning was bright and sunny, with all the white frost on the trees glistening and sparkling. It was quite a Christmas winter scene.

After breakfast, I went tothe Shelter,returning two ofmy three foster rabbitsto be examined and to see if they would be ready for the adoption blitz this weekend.

Spent most of theday withthe shelter rabbits. I finally got to meet another volunteer who comes in to see the rabbits on a regular basis. She made up toilet rolls filled with hay for the bunnies. Without lunch, I went homelate inthe afternoon,and had time to open some presents. Thank-you Jan for the lovely rabbit tea towelsetand other gifts from you and John.Later at night, we had Christmas Dinner at my sister-inlaws house. What a perfect day.

The only glitch on Christmas,was I jabbed myself with a needle when I was preparing to Sub-Q Pebbles with some fluids. :bawl:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 26, 2009)

Well ours went good we got a suprise 150 bucks from family. So we went a bought a tree today yes we did not have one this year but we bought on half off. goes in the christmas box for next year oh and its purple.

I woke up to a wonderfull six year old screaming aunty look santa brought me a cabage patch. So its was great the smile on her face after being awake at tell four am.

Skylar is doing great I have been out of town for a week and he was so excited to see me. witch made me happy to see. 

He got new toys a new perch and a new belll toy he loves those things. I am goong to order him one of those poop catcher thing soon.

Phoenix hit the jack pot everyone in the family got her something

Boss got a few things he likes those cat balls the mosy so we got him like 40 of thoses. Storms present is in the mail still a new set of toys from ox bow.


I got my comferter set i wanted for my bed a new set of double twelve dominos. A candle holder. And a crock pit shhhh dont tell my family I took it back I already had one. 

Hubby got me a hot chocolate set and a new teddy bear.

Hubby got a couple new video games and a few other things


All in alll it was a great christmas


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ahh
I got a Tweed Jacket 
I got shoes er- pumps... 
The new (pink) curious Britney Spears perfume ..
The Glee soundtrack
a case for my phone
100$ gift card to get makeup
25$ giftcard for a department store (my nanny sent it to me with a 'for your wedding day' card... )
Pj's
Socks ( I actually asked for some XD)
Makeup (E.L.F)
Makeup Pallete
Makeup accesories.
And a gift certificate to get my nails done
other things, but these are my favs.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!

I got some awesome presents, I was a very lucky girl yesterday!

Steve got me Armani Code perfume, a new hairdryer that dried my hair in 4 minutes flat this morning, some AMAZING new Shure headphones- I was blown away yesterday by how good they sound, the new Snow Patrol best of CD with the DVD as well, and chocolate/sweets. And a new Barefoot Contessa book- I am a HUGE Ina Garten fan and it's the Barefoot Contessa At Home and I've already cooked recipes from it tonight! My mum and dad got us a Magimix food processor which is just the most AWESOME thing ever, plus a remote-control flying helicopter for Steve and a bag of toiletries for me. Steve's dad gave us both money, and Steve used his to buy a Blu-Ray player in the Boxing Day sales, so we're just sitting down to watch Star Trek on it now 

Yesterday we spent the day at my parent's house, eating and drinking far too much and we had a really nice day 

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## degrassi (Dec 26, 2009)

My favorite xmas present

A premier wooden edition Scrabble board!!!! Its super fancy! I'm a giant Scrabble nerd 

I also got

Seasons 4-7 of Buffy
Sarah jessica parker's perfume
Frog mittens
a couple books
Xbox live membership card
New comforter for my bed
and a tub of sour candies

I also got 150$ from my grandpa! Score!


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Dec 26, 2009)

I got... 
Some clothes that I already picked out and tried on (that's how we do clothing gifts!)
2.5 gallon shop vac! I went on a crazy cleaning spree, I love it!
Mini coffee maker
Sims 3 - haven't played yet
A framed picture of the Beatles walking across Abbey Road
Olfa roatery cutter and refills + cutting mat for fabric
Soap making supplies from my boyfriend's mom! So cool!! I'm excited to try it out!
a $100 gas gift card from my aunt and uncle (they treat all the college kids nice!)
a UV lense and polarized lense for my Canon
lots of tea and a cute jar from my boyfriend
a nerdy silver ring with "<3" engraved on it from my boyfriend

and some other odds and ends.

It was a very nice Christmas! I wasn't home for very long beforehand but I will get to spend time there until New Years. 

I got my mom an earing holder she wanted along with 2 pairs of earings, some beads for jewelry making, OPI nail polish and some candle tarts from etsy.
For my dad.. a vintage Mercedes hubcap clock from etsy.
For my sister.. a Bare Essentials make up gift set and some toys for her cat.
For my boyfriend.. a Swatch watch, a Threadless t-shirt and a soap 'pouf' filled with soap from etsy. 
Plus some cat toys for my cat and my bf's cat. I made his mom some mint chocolate chip meringues and got her a cute snowman decoration for the house.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 26, 2009)

The best Christmaspresent for uswas the fact that all the buns were healthy!:bunny18 They usually like to test us and get sick during the holidays!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 26, 2009)

It was an interesting year.. we got the assorted small things.. gift cards.. things like that..

My personal most favorite gift was these shoes..because there is nothing better than Chuck Taylor Converse.. and AC/DC..

http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/con3.jpg


I also got treated to seeing Avatar in 3-D and the Sherlock Holmes on Christmas Day..

I guess our biggest family gift..which has ended up being a league gift..is my ex husband, mr money bags, has done something really exceptionally decent, and is in the process of closing on a piece of property for me and the boys..which.. here it is..

(and I will prolly never get another danged thing out of him.. which considering the size of this gift.. that's just fine by me..this is something the boys can have long after I have outlived my usefulness...)





























We got bad news in the form of my friend Debbie passed away due to cervical and ovarian cancer Dec 19th.. she was 36, and my friend Melinda's husband who is 34 has days to live due to stomach cancer, that they didn't discover till 6 months ago, leaving behind 2 small children...so it makes me very thankful for the people I do have in my life..


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 26, 2009)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> It was an interesting year.. we got the assorted small things.. gift cards.. things like that..
> 
> My personal most favorite gift was these shoes..because there is nothing better than Chuck Taylor Converse.. and AC/DC..
> 
> ...


Ok I am so coing skating if you let me:highfive:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 26, 2009)

LOL Kat...

Yeah I was already informed by some of the league Officers "we get a key and we are skating at 2 am...and 3 am.. and 4 am...lol"


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep I was right! 

Canon speedlight with a diffuser
Wireless remote
Canon camera back pack (SO COOL)
Wide angle lens
Cleaning kit and an air puffer for the camera
New memory card
16gb iPod nano 
FM radio transmitter for the iPod
Hello Kitty t-shirt
Dayman t-shirt
Dolce & Gabana's Light Blue perfume
Grey's Anatomy Calander
Grey's Anatomy trivia game
2006 Cosmo magazine with KH on the cover (I have all her others)
Autographed/framed picture of KH (GO ALEXIS!)
A manatee!! Well, one was "adopted" for me
New wallet
A snuggie (GO gramma!!)
3 pairs of pajama pants, two tops
100 dollar gift cards to Target and Amazon
50 dollar gift card to Amazon
25 dollar gift card to Target
Butterfly and Truck cupcake molds

This TOTALLY was not the average Christmas, like at ALL. And we'll never be this lucky again haha!! But this makes up for all of the crappy ones we had as kids.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 27, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Yep I was right!
> 
> Canon speedlight with a diffuser
> Wireless remote
> ...


Wow....you had a nice christmas!


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 27, 2009)

Very very pleased with Christmas this year... But it's not ever like that haha!!! This Christmas was just weird because I've been working a lot, and dad got this awesome job overseas... That's really why it was so good. Lots of hard work behind this Christmas.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 27, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> My favorite xmas present
> 
> A premier wooden edition Scrabble board!!!! Its super fancy! I'm a giant Scrabble nerd
> 
> ...


Omg dead jealous over here! Is it nice? I love Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 27, 2009)

Interesting to see what everyone else got! I think Zin got the coolest thing. A skating rink! And why is Pebbles getting sub q fluids? Did I miss something? 

I got several books, 1 cook book, a sterling silver bunny pendant, a CD, a pretty vase, a Joann's gift card, a Chia Herb Garden. Everything is great. Paul and I had a lovely Christmas. It was our first actually together, even though we've been together for almost 4 years. All the other Christmases we spent with our individual families! We're getting married this August though so this Christmas is the first of many we'll spend together. I'm so glad  We slept in, opened presents, cooked, went to a friend's house for a few hours and had a great dinner, then came home and watched some Christmasy movies. It was a wonderful day.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, for my ex's part. it was more a gift for his kids.. a perpetual gift.. and less work for him in the long run..

When I first co-founded Gulf Coast Rollergirls Version 1.. we were at this little podunk rink, with crappy floors, and just bad everything, in a small town...my hometown..lol

My co founder..(which we later abandoned that rink, and phased her out due to her severe emotional abuse of all the girls)...before she got too comfy in our friendship, and started her crap, I was with her alot, so I saw the business end of a skating rink..on a Friday and Saturday night, she charges $6 a kid to get in..you walk in on those nights, and there is never any less than 300 kids in there..plum party days..which are Saturday and Sunday.. she would do 18 parties a day..so 36 parties a weekend, at $100 a party...

That's NOT counting the Tuesday night she was open..and then general admission for both Saturday and Sunday day..AND all the privately booked parties she books during the week at $150 a pop, which she had anywhere between 10 to 20 depending on the season..

Her skate floor was 120ft long and 50 ft wide, and had not been resurfaced since it was built in 82...they have a small snack bar area and thats it.

The rink we moved to..and Rick ended up buying, the skate floor ALONE in 2400 sq ft.. they have a kiddie area for the little ones to learn to skate.. a dance floor.. a huge carpeted area.. NICE snack bar.. huge eating area, pool tables.. private party rooms, and the floor was resurfaced 2 months ago..

She charges $8 bucks a head to get in..parties on Sat and Sun are $150.. pvt parties same price..

On the property is also a day care that comes with the package that's rented out, and the total area is on 3 acres..

So Ricks thinking wasnt so much as "hey this would be a nice thing to do.."..lol it was more.. in this recession.. kids always need something to do, skating never goes out of style, this rink has been around for 30 years. It's something the boys will have when i'm gone.. they can work it now, as can their friends, cause NOBODY is hiring around here.. make a bit of money... and us being a bit more self sufficient takes alot of the heat off him.

Plus I am moving my nice double wide on the property behind the rink...with a privacy fence up.. and selling this property..

So for once.. he put his money where his mouth is.. and did something FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## degrassi (Dec 27, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *degrassi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My favorite xmas present
> ...


Yeah it smells really nice. I wanted a new perfume this year but I dont' like anything to strong. My brother's friends wear this one so he bought it for me as he liked it on them ,lol.


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all! Segal, Hawk, Trisa and Lenka were my big gifts... have lots of car repairs between four cars so that is where the funds went this year.

And the best Christmas present is/are all my RO friends... here's to 2010!!!

:toast:

Denise


----------



## BethM (Dec 28, 2009)

I told everyone I knew not to get me anything, but my MIL got me a very cute bunny rabbit necklace, and a gift card to the cheese shop.


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 28, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> I told everyone I knew not to get me anything, but my MIL got me a very cute bunny rabbit necklace, and a gift card to the cheese shop.Â



Random



I went and spent my giftcard for makeup yesterday, and finished it off today
I am the proud owner of every single item from the Rimmel London Underground Cream Eyeshadow Collection.

...  I have a problem, I know. 

and I bought misc. Makeup items with another gift card, including 4 mini-perfume bottles ( I collect ) from Britney Spears


----------



## cheryl (Dec 28, 2009)

I got my new microwave oven

It was such a beautiful and gloriously warm day christmas day...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 28, 2009)

It was an awesome Christmas Day here in NZ. Sunny and bright. 

Here are my favorite items i got 
All of my xmas pressies are worth nearly 850$
I love my blimmin phone though ! ! !

Here is a mini hair straightner i got. Its only about 15cm!






A messager PIGGY pillow!





Joke present i got from my sister, hahaha a JUNIOR tooth tunes tooth brush! (it sings I cant wait to be a king! and also says stuff like GOOD JOB! KEEP GOING! START BRUSHING! YOU DID IT!) I find it rather crack up!





The best present 
Sony Ericsson C903. LOVE IT.





And also a portable, wireless, bluetooth speaker. 





I'm happy with wat i got!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice haul, although the piggy pillow looks suspiciously like the mini hair straightener, lol.


----------



## BethM (Dec 29, 2009)

For not wanting anything, I did get a fair amount of things. 
My step-MIL sent me a Slanket. I laughed and stuffed it under the bed until today, when I was convinced to try it out. Silly though it may be, I am a convert. I am always cold at home, often walking around with a robe and a shawl over my clothes, and a blanket on the sofa for my feet. Slanket keeps me very warm! The drawback is, MIL didn't get me the standard one, she got the "travel" version. It is 2 feet shorter, and strangely 6 inches wider. It only goes to the top of my ankles, but keeps falling off my shoulders. When I sit, it keeps my shoulders toasty, but my legs up to my knees are cold! 
I do like it, though, and plan on getting myself the normal one and maybe re-gifting this one.

I used to mock the blanket-with-sleeves concept, now I love it.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like everyone got great gifts! I'm thankful to have gotten some things I desperately needed.

Kitchen Scale to weigh various critters (greatly needed)
Sterling Silver Heart Toggle Necklace
Electric Blanket (hurray, no more cold nights!)
Two lovely T-shirts 
Fuzzy Pink Treaded Slipper Socks
Game for our Wii
Star Trek on DVD (the new movie)
Rabbit Behavior book by Anne McBride
Book by Gene Baur titled 'Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds About Animals and Food' 
Three Days Grace CD- Life Starts Now
Guinea Pig 2010 Calender, Wolf 2010 Calender, Planet Earth 2010 Calender 

....Enough Calenders? They are all gorgeous though.
And I'm extremely grateful for the amount of cash I got from various family members. 
Some of it will go in savings and some will be put towards pet supplies.


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 29, 2009)

Let's see....got a Whirley popper and a double belgium waffle maker and a new winter coat from my mother-in-law and father-in-law (they spoil me)

From hubby and kids I got a locket, 

2 key lanyards (white sox and cowboys in hot pink)

a t-shirt with my favorite Bible verse on it,

a precious moments 

2 scented oil reed diffuser

a wood-wick candle trimmer

a golden retriever calender

Sarah Palin's book

2 cd's (Michael Buble and Susan Boyle)

a gift set of my Heavenly perfume from Victoria's secret (17y/o gets me this every year and his father and brothers make him carry the pink bag through the mall)

and 6 gallons of bubble bath (running joke in our house.....every year whenthey ask what I want I say just 6 gallons of bubble bath. So every year they get me 6 large jugs of bubble bath.

And from my mom and dad I got earrings and the quilted bag for my sewing machine...I was so excited...it has a handle and wheels !!!!!!!!! ROFL


OH and from the kids at work I got a combination of frango mints, gift cards, ornaments, homemade treats, candles and hot chocolate.


----------



## myLoki (Dec 29, 2009)

I got...

I Love Lucy Season One

Disney's Zorro Season Two

a couple of journals

some bath soaps and body washs

a Fossil watch

earrings

a Murano glass set of jewelry

some picture frames

Glee The Music Volume 1 and 2

a Betsy Johnson purse

some Christmas ornaments especially an Ariel one I love

a couple of movies (Hangover and The Holiday)

Catch Phrase the electronic version

a trip to Austin and IKEA

some makeup

and a bunch of gift cards! 


Good haul!

t.


----------



## Nela (Dec 30, 2009)

This Christmas was truly special. Last year, I had stated that the only thing I wanted for the New Year was to find the true meaning of love, to actually feel it. I got that this year (in many ways) and now I know that 'love' isn't necessarily just a word. To many of you, it may sound rather corny and superficial but to me it was the most important thing ever. 

Anyway, I was rally spoiled already since my boyfriend took me back to Holland with him for the holidays but it seems there was more for me. Expecially considering I just met my boyfriend's family some weeks ago, I feel rather spoiled! :shock:

I got:

- a gorgeous bunny calendar
- a bunny mug
- a 1000-piece bunny puzzle (yay! I LOVE it)
- a rainbow scarf 
- pink earphones
-scrapbook papers
- and a candle that uses batteries

But the best gift of all, was my boyfriend asking me to live with him.:inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

Got to add more presents:

2010* bunny calendar* from my uncle
â¬30 from an aunt


----------



## SablePoint (Jan 1, 2010)

I got,
3 pairs of pants
cat calendar
stepping stone (in the shape of a bunny!)
pencils
an awsome candle
a chrome turtle figurine
a fishing net
new paint brushes
glass rabbit figurine 
glass turtle figurine
a $25 gift card to Micheal's Arts and craft. Pretty much my fav. They had lots of sales and I still have money left on my card!


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 6, 2010)

I got a lot of great things, not all for me though, lol
-kitty toys
-bunny chew couch
-bunny treats
-digital camera
-pj pants
-leather jacket
-gift certificates (Bijou and Walmart)
-$150
-coffee mug
-candles
-notebooks (cat and dog themed)
-Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul and Dog Lovers Soul (made me cry so much)
-socks (my mum keeps stealing mine, lol)
-30 Skor chocolate bars... i asked for that for Christmas, i didnt think they'd take it serious


----------



## nermal71 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Violet23 wrote: *


> -30 Skor chocolate bars... i asked for that for Christmas, i didnt think they'd take it serious


ROFL that's how the 6 gallons of bubble bath tradition started in our house...I said that one year and its become tradition from my sons


----------

